# Signifier: beste woord voor dit  semiotisch begrip in het Nederlands?



## eno2

Bekend van het paar signifier en signified. 

Ik zocht een paar bronnen op maar een duidelijke vertaling vind ik niet.

Wiki Nederlands gebruikt "de significant". En "het significaat" = het betekende. "Significant" wordt door DVD online enkel als bvnw geduid en staat niet in relatie met semiotiek. Significaat is  niet opgenomen. Had ik ook niet verwacht. 

Betekenisdrager is een te algemeen woord en niet specifiek voor de semiotische context. En staat overigens ook niet in DVD.. Dat was wel onverwacht. 

Mijn eigen poging, zoals vereist bij een vraagstelling: The signifier and the signified zouden wellicht het best kunnen vertaald worden als de betekenaar en het betekende, maar betekenaar staat al evenmin in Van Dale. Dat was ook onverwacht. 

De begrippen zelf zijn al niet gemakkelijk, noch zeer duidelijk omlijnd, en door taalwetenschappers en psychoanalisten op totaal verschillende manieren gebruikt, gesuggereerd en ingevuld, maar als geaccepteerde en opgenomen vertalingen ontbreken, wordt het nog moeilijker.


----------



## Red Arrow

Wikipedia noemt signifier ook wel "sound-image" en signified "concept". In dat geval  vind ik de betekenisdrager en de betekenis vrij goed. Of de conceptdrager en het concept. Of misschien de uitdrukking en het uitgedrukte.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Wikipedia noemt signifier ook wel "sound-image" en signified "concept".


  Da's geen vertaling...Maar ja, inderdaad, het gaat over iets materieels en fysisch, in tegenstelling tot de betekenis. Klankbeeld staat natuurlijk wél in DVD, dat had ik gecheckt. Je zou dan een semiotische betekenis moeten toevoegen, want klankbeeld wordt al voor iets anders gebruikt, dat we wel goed kennen..


> In dat geval  vind ik de betekenisdrager en de betekenis vrij goed.


Ja, beter betekenisdrager toevoegen.



> Of de conceptdrager en het concept.


Kan, maar dan liever betekenisdrager.

Of misschien de uitdrukking en het uitgedrukte.
Nee, dat betekent teveel hetzelfde in de algemene gebruik. Aangezien het om een "nieuw" gebruik gaat, beter een "nieuw woord" gebruiken. 

Het Duits gebruikt, zoals Wiki,  *Significant*. Ook geen slechte oplossing.


----------



## bibibiben

_Signifiant_: betekenaar, betekenende of betekenisdrager (minder algemeen: significant)
_Signifié_: betekenis of betekende (minder algemeen: significaat)

Van Dale noemt inderdaad niet alle mogelijkheden.


----------



## eno2

Tja, noch significant noch betekenaar noch betekenisdrager noemen,  dat is niet weinig, dat is niets.

Tussen betekenis en betekende is er in het algemeen gebruik geen verschil (van betekenis). Betekenis kan dus niet (en mag ook niet) gebruikt worden voor betekenaar.

"Het betekende" heeft geen eigen lemma, laat staan een eigen semiotisch lemma.


----------



## eno2

Signifier is Engels.  Bleek al duidelijk uit het genoemde vaste paar signifier en signified.
De context is aangegeven door te zeggen dat het een begrip is uit de semiotiek.
De Saussure, de grondlegger, had het over semiologie, tegenwoordig meer semiotiek genoemd.

De terminologie van de semiotiek lijkt in het Nederlands nog niet eenduidig "gestold" te zijn.

Nog wat meer context (en afwijkende termen):Inleiding op de Semiotiek


> *Inleiding op de Semiotiek*
> 
> Het woord "semiotiek" is afgeleid van het Griekse woord "semeion", wat "teken" betekent. Semiotiek betekent dan ook tekenleer. Het is de tak van wetenschap die zich bezighoudt met de bestudering van tekens en alles wat daar mee samenhangt, zoals tekensystemen en de processen die zich bij het gebruik van tekens voordoen.
> 
> We kunnen twee grondleggers voor die semiotiek aanwijzen, die beide aan het eind van de negentiende en het begin van de twintigste eeuw actief zijn geweest. Het heeft echter tot de zestiger jaren geduurd voordat men zich realiseerde hoe groot het nut was van de semiotiek bij het bestuderen van allerlei processen in de maatschappij. De Amerikaanse filosoof en logicus Charles Sanders Peirce (1839-1914) en de Zwitser Ferdinand de Saussure (1857-1913) hebben onafhankelijk van elkaar een aanzet gegeven tot de ontwikkeling van deze tak van de wetenschap. De Saussure had zelf het woord "semiologie" bedacht, dat meestal voor hetzelfde gebruikt wordt als het woord semiotiek. Aan het gebruik van de term kan men echter wel achterhalen waar de gebruiker een aanhanger van is: aanhangers van Peirce zullen eerder het woord semiotiek gebruiken, aanhangers van De Saussure het woord semiologie. Het voorgaande wijst er al op dat er twee hoofdstromingen zijn in de semiotiek: een die aansluit bij Peirce, die geen voorbeeld neemt aan de taalwetenschap, en een andere die aansluit bij Saussure en wel uitgaat van een algemene taalwetenschap.
> 
> 
> 
> _Semiologie_
> Doordat Saussure als uitgangspunt een algemene taalwetenschap genomen heeft richt hij zich uitsluitend op tekens in de taal, op de taaltekens. Hij maakt dan een onderscheid tussen twee aspecten van een een teken:
> *1) De signifiant, het mentale concept van het taalteken, de betekenisdrager.*
> *2) De signifié, de betekenis van het taalteken.*



Signifiant en signifiié  zijn de Franse termen voor het paar, zo  te zien.

Significante en significado in het Spaans.

Significado y significante


----------



## eno2

Duidelijk is dat het Nederlands hier achter holt.


----------

